# Saying Goodbye To Raul and Coby...Heartbreaking



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My precious Raul and Coby will be leaving us tomorrow morning. They arrived, around the same time, and will leave together.

I'm just sick about this. I had them groomed yesterday. I've been sleeping on the kitchen floor with them all week, as Raul cannot sleep in my bed anymore. He gets confused and walks right off the bed. They are both more comfortable in the gated kitchen, where they feel safe, with no other dogs around.

Raul has gone blind from inoperable cataracts. He's deaf, and now seizing. Quality of life is gone. But he still has a million kissy, kisses to give. His poor old body is so very tired.

Coby's cancer has taken over. His breathing is very labored. Gets worse by the day. It's grown outwards, at the bridge of his nose, and is now huge. His face looks distorted, yet still the sweetest face I've ever known. 

Raul and Coby send their love to each and every one of you. Special lovies to Edie, Tami, Mee, and AMA, for giving them a second chance at love and happiness. They leave this world knowing just that.

Here's a few threads:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/97022-meet-weee-little-coby.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/97839-coby-soooo-comfy.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/96072-tami-tamizami-her-way-3.html


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ah geeze Deb, I want to say how unfair this is - but those sweet boys have had the BEST life with you & your gang.

You really are selfless, giving these 2 guys such a wonderful home, your love, care & attention, and still knowing when its time to say farewell.

I wish I could reach out & give you a big hug right now, and share a bottle of wine with you (or 2) ....

You are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I concur with Jacq - you are amazing Deb. 
I am so thankful that they had there last home with you and your amazing heart.
Hugs and Love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Debbie - I know tomorrow is going to be the hardest day for you. :crying: But it really does seem like it's time. I was just reading about when you got both of them. I remember you getting Coby but not Raul -- either I wasn't on SM yet or I've had a brain fart (no surprise there :blink. Those two guys would never have been around this long if it wasn't for you. You always seem to take the hardest challenges and turn things around. I know Raul and Coby loved you so very much for all you did for them and also because that's how these guys are. :wub::wub: I know it will be so hard but you are doing the most selfless act by ending their suffering. Hug them tight tonight and I'm sending hugs for tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that Raul and Coby have to leave you so soon. I am thankful that they had lots of love from you. I only wish it could have longer.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Deb I am so sorry for you, but it must be so rewarding to know what a wonderful few years you've given those sweet babies. You're such a special person to open up your home and heart to these fluffs that end up without a family through no fault of their own. I went back and read the threads about how they came to join Casa De Caca. What a big heart you have, and how blessed you've made these little ones' lives. You are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your little ones will be going to the bridge.. You gave them heaven on earth and they'll be looking down from the brdge saying thank you mommy. They'll be with their brothers and sisters again and they'll carry your love to the others that have gone before.

Hugs!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry for you. I know you've been through this too many times, and it can't get any easier. Coby was a miracle, and you know it. He was written off long ago. YOU gave him so much extra time. Both Coby and Raul are better for knowing you and Casa Del Caca.

Love you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb: I am so sorry. I remember when you got each of them and they have had a blessed life with you and your gang of fluffs. I will be thinking about you tomorrow (and crying with you) as you send them on the next part of their journey. 

May they run free at the Bridge and be happy! 

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry, but so glad they were loved by you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bless your heart. I cannot even imagine your sadness. Sending my love to the boys as they move from their bodies of pain to the freedom to feel like puppies again.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh sweet Deb, I know how heartbreaking this is for you ( it always is!!) but ..and please focus on this "but"... those precious little souls had such wonderful and extended time thanks to you!!

Wear your wings proudly sweet ones, and give comfort to Deb who loved you so!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:[


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry Deb. I remember those first photos of Coby and hearing about Raul, it's wonderful that they found such a loving mom and home. You've lost so many this year, it's so sad. I'll be thinking of you and those sweet boys today.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry for the loss you must now endure. I hope you can find comfort knowing you gave them what they needed most, your love.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb, I know how very difficult this must be for you. You opened your home to Coby and Raul and gave them a life full of love. I will be praying for you my friend.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Deb - I am thinking of you today as you allow these two beautiful boys to go where they can once more relive their youth! Hugs to you for always putting the needs of these wonderful guys first!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb, my thoughts and prayers are with you this morning as you say goodbye Coby and Raul. Look to the sky tonight for two new bright and shining stars. It will be Coby and Raul letting you know they are well and happy and shining brightly just for you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking of you Deb and how tough this is. But when they have had enough, they tell you. Love you girl. BIG HUGS.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know how much love they felt from you and how much love they returned. 
Thanks to you they had a second chance and a good life. 
I'll be thinking about you today and saying a prayer.
hugs


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just talked to Deb and the boys are gone and running free together at the Bridge. Bless you Deb and Brad for holding them while they left this earth.
Deb, you are the best and gave these two the love and life they deserved and they didnt have to die scared and alone in an Animal control.
May your heart be at peace as they both are now.
Sending hugs and love, Edie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Deb: I am so sorry. I remember when you got each of them and they have had a blessed life with you and your gang of fluffs. I will be thinking about you tomorrow (and crying with you) as you send them on the next part of their journey.
> 
> May they run free at the Bridge and be happy!
> 
> Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


This is what I was going to say. You truly are an angel my friend. Hugs to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RIP, Raul and Cody. :wub::wub: Thank you Debbie, and Brad for letting them know love until the very end. They are free from all their problems not. Love you and thinking of you, Deb. :smootch:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You did so much to make their time on this earth the best it could be. I'll keep you, and your little ones, in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

RIP Raul & Coby. Hugs and prayers are with you, dear Deb.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Must be time for them to meet more Angels. :grouphug: I am so sorry Deb. I don't think I could do what you do. :tender: We love you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Deb - I am thinking of you today as you allow these two beautiful boys to go where they can once more relive their youth! Hugs to you for always putting the needs of these wonderful guys first!


 
I love this sentiment and it's how I see our fluffs at the bridge...
:smcry:
My heart aches for your loss...


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow Deb what you do every day is seriously amazing. Thank you, seriously thank you for being so kind hearted and helping out these babies and making the remainder of their life wonderful. RIP Raul and Coby.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

{{{{{Deb}}}}} thinking of you and know you are the Maltese Mommy Angel to these sweet babies.

With lots of admiration and love,
Joanne, Mateo & Mia


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

RIP Raul and Coby have fun running at the bridge with all your pals..
Deb my dear Earth Angel God Bless you always xoxo


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Deb, my heart aches for you. You are truely an angel to these little ones. Rest in peace sweet Coby and Raul.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I truly believe you are a saint. To be so loving and giving of yourself to these innocent babies. How hard to let them go? I am so sorry for your loss. I greatly admire you. God bless you and give you strength to carry out this wonderful work.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you so much. I'm not doing well. This is kickin' my ass. I miss them so much. I held Coby while he left. Brad held Raul. I watched as Raul's sweet little face went down, while I was telling him, "You're a good boy, it will be all right"

Brad, and I, came home and I threw out all of their belongings. I did not want to wash them, nor see them, as they belonged to my boys. 

You know, after the deed was done, I panicked. I wanted to take it back.
I want my boys back. 

But hey, it is what it is. Life goes on, and we MUST continue supporting Rescue, and putting a STOP to the Mills, BYB's, and Petstores.

Rest In Peace, my sweet little Angels. Mommy Loves You, more than you will ever know. God, I miss you guys. It's so lonely at Casa del Caca.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Deb, I am so sorry for your the loss of your Raul and Coby. Thank you for all you did to make their life the greatest possible with all the love they never would have known without you.

You are truly an angel on the earth.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Thank you so much. I'm not doing well. This is kickin' my ass. I miss them so much. I held Coby while he left. Brad held Raul. I watched as Raul's sweet little face went down, while I was telling him, "You're a good boy, it will be all right"
> 
> Brad, and I, came home and I threw out all of their belongings. I did not want to wash them, nor see them, as they belonged to my boys.
> 
> ...


I know you're hurting, Deb, but you have such a positive attitude. It's remarkable and very admirable.

And you're wrong - those boys KNEW how much you loved them. They loved you back just as much.

I adore you.
xoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I know you're hurting, Deb, but you have such a positive attitude. It's remarkable and very admirable.
> 
> And you're wrong - those boys KNEW how much you loved them. They loved you back just as much.
> 
> ...


Yes. Absolutely true, Linda. I adore you both. So sorry Deb. I'm in pain because you're in pain. 
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: When Alex went to the bridge the first thing we did was put away his stuff to not have to look at it. Some we threw away, some we gave our daughter for her dog, and some we put in a closet. Now that we have Charlie to makes us smile again, we got the closet stuff out again and our daughter gave us back the stuff we gave her. I understand very well your reaction. You want to get rid of everything that reminds you too much of them. You think it is going to make it easier, in some way it does but not really. Only time can do this and life goes on.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry and know you will take the loss badly. You can comfort yourself by the fact that you have given the happiest days of their lives and were very much loved.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Deb, I am so sorry for your loss of your boys. You gave them the life and love that they would never have known if not for your generous heart. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

My condolences for your sorrow and your loss, Deb and Brad. That you should have to endure both Raul and Cody leaving you at the one time. I feel great sadness but also overwhelming gratitude and respect for the mercy and love you have shown these special kids. I had the pleasure of meeting Raul. Love Bronwyne


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I can't get you out of my mind. I can't imagine the pain, sorry and emptiness you feel now but I hope you can fill part of that void with the memories of these two special boys. You gave them life, real life, when they had nothing. They're gone but will be within you and that empty house has more room to save other sweet souls. It's what you do and why we love you so much. :smootch: Grieve and then give...it helps. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're still with you and their love is in Casa De Caca waiting to live on and grow in another fluff you will rescue. Their spirits will help the next fluff...

I know I felt so guilty having Emily and Sasha with Amy gone.I wanted her back so bad..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Deb, I am sorry for the loss of your Coby & Raul.
:grouphug:
You do so much every day and make a huge difference for so many dogs.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thinking about you today. Hugs


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm just reading this Deb. I am so very sorry. You have been the best mommy to all of these little ones,they will never forget you, and they will always be in your heart.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Deb, how are you doing? Just thinking about you and ALL your losses since I have been on SM---OUCH! 
I am not sure what kind of person it takes to do what you do, but I think you do it well!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Deb, you are just the greatest and my heart cries a river for you. Bless you far all you do for the sweet angles who are pushed aside....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Thank you so much. I'm not doing well. This is kickin' my ass. I miss them so much. I held Coby while he left. Brad held Raul. I watched as Raul's sweet little face went down, while I was telling him, "You're a good boy, it will be all right"
> 
> Brad, and I, came home and I threw out all of their belongings. I did not want to wash them, nor see them, as they belonged to my boys.
> 
> ...


Hugs....I know how sad and lonely.

:crying:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dearest Deb,
Just saw this, working myself crazy so haven't been checking in. I am so sorry. I remember them so well. I remember us talking and you holding Colby saying "they said he only had a few months left and it has been over a year!". And sweet Raul with his silly bark. I will always remember them always. The last few months have been very hard on you, my friend, so many losses. I'm here for you whenever you need me. The girls send their love to their Auntie Deb. Lox says he would like to meet you.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh man Deb, I haven't been on here in a long while... My little girl (17 months) has been keeping me quite busy, especially now that I have 3 little girls (Roxie and Ruby are the other two of course).... I remember when these sweet little souls came into your life. What a wonderful life I know you were able to give them... I am so sorry. MY heart is breaking for you.... They will know happiness and be free of pain at the bridge... My heart goes out to you! Lots of love.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost them both. This is just so sad.

I don't know how you can keep doing this over and over, you're a stronger person than me.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What would the pups of the world do without people like you? God bless you.


----------

